# 13.5 month old gsd agressive towards the vet



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello everyone and happy new year , while on the vet today my dog was scared to be in her place (he was normal in our first visits but gradually and after getting his shots he started to be fearfull of her , to the point where he would try to flee when he saw her) and when she tried to treat him (it was nothing difficult , spray him for fleas) he started growling and i believe he would take the chance to bite her if he felt more threatened (i was forcing him to a wall of course so he couldnt bite the woman but it was hard for me to keep him down).I even told her that it should be for the best if i took the spray and do the job without her , then she told me (in a friendly manner) that i am not doing good job at training him and that i should raise my voice angrily so that i dominate him , so he stops fighting with me and sit at one place.I disagreed with her at first but then i agreed , because i dont like lengthy and boring arguements for me(my point is that i dont agree with what she said , what i mean is that i cant train the dog with just shouting at him and he needs time with a person that has caused him pain at the past so he can be calmer).What are your opinions on the matter (ill take them more seriously than my vets ) , how do i fix this , because the rabbies shot is due in april...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Can you take him in when he doesn't have a visit scheduled to get treats and to get used to the people there? My vet encourages new patients to come in for play time over a period of months. I did that weekly. You need to get him used to a muzzle and he might need to be sedated if he becomes aggressive toward the vet. My previous dog would bite if given a chance, so he was always sedated. My younger dog was afraid of vets so I took a trainer with us to watch and to give us advice on how to hold him and how to treat him. It worked. Vets are not usually trainers, and yours doesn't understand how to work with your dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can you blame him for being scared? The place smells funny. Other animals, illness, antiseptic. A stranger comes in and hurts you every time you are there.

Now...as far as her training advise? Well, I hope she's a much better vet than a trainer cuz she has that all wrong.

My advice is to consider a different vet that doesn't believe in manhandling a dog. Second, bring in lots of treat so you can reward him for being good in a place that totally sucks for him. Third, train him to wear a muzzle.

I love my vets. They come in the room and completely ignore the dog while talking to us. They let the dog sniff them, they talk to them. Then they get down to business. I typically hold my own dogs for the exam because they've taught me how. If you can find a vet like that, one that can make the dog feel at ease and trust them, you are much better off.

and yeah....keep training him


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

also train the dog to wear a muzzle. Can be done totally with food so the dog likes it. Then if it ever comes to it, he can't bite anyone.


----------



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

I agree with you people , ill go for the muzzle training and ill consider going to another vet.


----------



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

Also my dog just ignores food in distractive situations , balls are his thing.By the way can someone tell me how i can train my dog not to be leash agressive to other dogs?(i dont know if he will bite the other dogs but he is doing like mad when on leash , off leash he is okay).


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Can you blame him for being scared? The place smells funny. Other animals, illness, antiseptic. A stranger comes in and hurts you every time you are there.
> 
> Now...as far as her training advise? Well, I hope she's a much better vet than a trainer cuz she has that all wrong.
> 
> ...


That's good advice. I switched vets with my puppy when I realized the vet was making him so fearful he wouldn't let anyone touch him. It has taken almost a year but we are finally at a good place with the vet. The new vet office is calmer and the vets love my dogs. The old vet does not like German Shepherds. Their staff made rude jokes about my dogs.


----------



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

And thanks for your help everyone , really apreciate it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

jaspar said:


> Also my dog just ignores food in distractive situations , balls are his thing.By the way can someone tell me how i can train my dog not to be leash agressive to other dogs?(i dont know if he will bite the other dogs but he is doing like mad when on leash , off leash he is okay).


Then let him carry a ball. But he can't do it if he is muzzled.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

for your rabies i would go to tractor supply if you have one. they have mobile vaccination clinics set up every 2 weeks i think. so much easier, less stressful and cheaper than a regular vet.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy new year and run. Less is more with a German shepherd. To start out Man handling then right away is the sure way to put them in defense mode. - they are to smart for that. When we First brought Max to the vet as a pup he was 8 weeks old and man handled we have not had him a week and it was a very small clinic and was he was very nervous there. They man handled a 8 week old nervous puppy???? Then asked my daughter who her favorite dog was Max or our chihuahua Topper!!!?! I Originally loved the vet and she went out of her way to help us many times with our previous dogs/cats so I was a bit stunned. I ran from there I can tell you night and day when we switched vets. Max takes a nap in the waiting room now until our turn -sure he gets nervous when we go in their but a good patient. Our new pup's visit there they doted on her and she enjoyed the visit and the tech fed her many treats. Our vets office has 3 vets there and I'm happy with all. Some vets do not like or afraid of shepherds.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd have to agree with the others. If there is a choice of going to another vet, I'd do that. My dogs don't like going to the vet even though we bring them in to just get weighed. That way they aren't being poked every time they walk through the door. Even still, it seems like a kid thinking "am I going to get a shot?" even though you may be going to the pediatrician to check on cold symptoms. 

My vets and techs don't try and force any issue any more than they have to. They are always calm and talk patiently. Since my boy had surgery on his leg, he always backs into a corner trying to protect that leg. My vet lets him stay there if he can while he does the check up. My gal is small enough that a tech can bring her up on the table and cradle her while I stand at her head giving her sweet talk. And we never rush out of the building (unless there is a ruckus in the waiting room). We wait until the dogs calm down first so that they don't get the idea that they can just bolt out after a visit.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

jaspar said:


> Also my dog just ignores food in distractive situations , balls are his thing.By the way can someone tell me how i can train my dog not to be leash agressive to other dogs?(i dont know if he will bite the other dogs but he is doing like mad when on leash , off leash he is okay).


When a dog is over stressed food will have no appeal. A ball might not either, unless he gets comfort from chewing. Tiny treats for calm behavior in the waiting room is good. A treat for calming down afterwards is good, too. 

as far as poor behavior on leash, that is another topic. Sometimes it is not aggression. Sometimes it is frustration because they want to meet and greet and can't. I know that we have some good threads here on teaching a dog that they can't expect to go and greet other dogs.


----------



## Loredana Ranza (Jan 10, 2017)

When we first took our dog to the vet, I was surprised at how ignorant the vet was about meeting a new dog, especially a large, aggressive breed dog. She just hovered over him and started treating him. He was very intimidated by this and reacted with aggression. the vet tech, on the other hand, got down on one knee and looked away while holding a treat in her hand. The dog came to the tech, sniffed her up, took the treat from her hand, and licked her face. There. She had just entered the circle of trust. I asked the vet why she didn't do the same. She didn't have time. I said she only had to do it once to establish trust with the dog. Now, the dog is afraid of her. We moved on to a new vet shortly thereafter and made sure that the new vet took the time to properly greet the dog but it was unnecessary. the new vet came into the room with treats, sat down on the floor and waited for the dog to come to him. The dog came, sniffed him up, took the treats, created the vet, and then with both parties satisfied that the traditional formalities had been respected, commenced with treatment.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Raff loves the vet. Of course, he loves everyone, but it didn't hurt that she gives him a bowl with canned food in it when she's going to do something unpleasant. They use the kind for sensitive stomachs, so it won't cause upset.

I understand that a nervous dog will reject treats, but a lot of dogs find canned food irresistible.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

One more vote for finding a good vet. I have finally found one here I really like after trying 2 other places. We had a vet at the 1st that I liked but she left the practice. I did not like her replacement one bit. He was obviously afraid of my dog and my dog didn't like him either. Same dog and gone belly up thumping his tail for the pretty lady vet he liked so much. 

Tried another one...big practice...had a young lady vet with my new puppy who was lovely with him, he kissed her and she fed him goodies and he never even knew she had done anything to him. Left that practice due to scheduling problems they blamed on me...super unprofessional rude front desk ppl.

Finally think I have a keeper, small practice, horse vet who is calm and good with the dogs. All staff are nice. My dogs still sometimes act like they are going to be killed but it isn't the vets fault lol.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Search for vets that use fear fee practices. Interview them. Waving a toy at a dog or feeding a treat isn't fear free.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am muzzle training Deja for vet visits. It is the only venue where I don't trust her. She has never bitten or growled at any one in there. The vets and techs are awesome but I just don't trust Deja to be safe around them when being treated for something. At first it embarrassed me but then I realized it is completely understandable from her point of view and for me the most responsible thing to do. I will still try my very best to prevent any reaction from her but she will be muzzled. I use the Petco Baskerville muzzle and I really like it as far as one can like a muzzle. She easily accepts it so far; I am at the point that I can start buckling it.


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

Find a clinic where the doctors/nurses have good handling skills. Many will have their eyes glaze over as soon as they see a GSD, they have a bad reputation in the field. 

Many places will handle GSDs (and other breeds on their perceived bad list) roughly out of fear. 

A basket muzzle is a great idea, and helps everyone handling your dog relax. 

Counter-conditioning can help, but depends on the dog. 

Sedation always works if the dog is just. not. having it. But we will try to avoid it at first.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

My late girl was really happy to be at the vets until it actually came to treating her. I trained her to accept a basket muzzle which I think also helped me, because I could be more relaxed knowing that nobody was going to get hurt. 
We had a really good vet that recognised it was fear aggression and was incredibly gentle and relaxed around my girl. We did see a locum once who rushed my girl, she snapped (fortunately she was muzzled) and then I got a lecture about how I had a nasty dog and should have trained her better. 
So train your dog to accept a muzzle to take some of the pressure off you and pick a vet wisely. The Locum incident was the only one in 8 years. My regular vet was amazing.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I actually had to convince the vet to muzzle her. She said, "but I trust you to be able to handle her". But I muzzled her anyways. Hadn't practiced this before so it was something I just did. Now I am working to muzzle train her appropriately.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

My dog was easy going with treats to get the muzzle on( he hated the vets no matter how kind they were) It gave me peace of mind and helped me and him get through it( it wasnt worth the risk not doing it) When my dog was ready to cross over to the rainbow bridge I did it at home. He really hated going to the vets( and I have never been much of a fan going to the doctor either( never bit my doc either). Just get your dog chilled out to the muzzle in short practices at home and reward with hella treats. Its also super helpful if your dog is injured or you have a car accident you can than put on the muzzle without alot of drama. Good luck.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I love my vets. They come in the room and completely ignore the dog while talking to us. They let the dog sniff them, they talk to them. Then they get down to business. I typically hold my own dogs for the exam because they've taught me how. If you can find a vet like that, one that can make the dog feel at ease and trust them, you are much better off.
> 
> and yeah....keep training him



I was impressed when my vet did exactly this with Apollo. She ignored him, didn't look at him for the first few minutes. When the vet tech came in, he liked her even less. The vet asked her to leave. I always hold my own dogs and the vets are fine with it. Apollo hasn't been to the vet since right after he was neutered and he punctured himself with the crate, but I will put a muzzle on him when he does have to go. When I brought Robyn in after Apollos neuter the vet got them confused and said oh this one gave us a run for our money before. I'm not sure what Apollo did while he was there, but he clearly does not like them even a little bit. It's like doing battle in the waiting room with all the small barking dogs on flexi leashes. The last time I took Midnite I was super sick and not in the mood. I called them from the parking lot requesting we go directly to a room. I typically use it as a training session but I was in no mood for it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You can train them to like the vet until the cows come home, which seems to work when the only thing they encounter is a vaccination here and there. When they have to go in for more intense procedures, painful ones, they will lose that trust. They are too smart to wag their tails the next time. I think vet should require dogs to be muzzled to prevent accidents.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

When our old vet retired we went looking for a new one. Our new vet ignored them just as others described, but he'd also be friendly with them after the work was finished. I believe Ranger actually likes our vet, but he also knows the routine. Ranger walks in like a boss, takes in the greetings, but once the "work" begins he'll cling to me. Last visit my youngest son was sitting the closest when they were ready to begin and he tried climbing into his lap, he looked ridiculous. Afterwards Ranger quickly goes back to himself and will interact nicely with the vet/staff, he's a character.


----------

